# Dallas group



## murph56 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm a clinical social worker in Dallas, Texas. I am looking to start a support group soon for social anxiety. I already have several interested individuals. Please contact me for more information.

-Mark Collins, LCSW
[email protected]


----------

